# New to wild camping in a camper



## Tookey (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I am Guy, my wife is Francesca and our boy is Ralph who is a 18 month toddler. After months of vehicle research I bought a 4x4 Mitsubishi Delica JB-470 motorhome (1998) on Thursday. The vehicle decision was difficult as it had to be family friendly, suitable for narrow lanes in our National Parks but also robust enough (ground clearance, angels of approach and departure, simple electrics etc etc) to get us to and back from Mongolia in 2022/23 when we plan to take a year out to travel before Ralph starts school. I am not new to wild camping as 'bushcraft' is a hobby and am use to a sleeping bag and tarp so a fixed double bed is luxury. I am new to motorhomes and wild camping with a motorhome and I suspect it will bring some new challenges. 

I live in the south Pennines in a place called Todmorden and can help if your looking for places to stay in the area. The Pennines are as beautiful as you can get before you get the disadvantages of the National Parks and the moorland environment tends to lend itself to remote and empty car parks frequently in the proximity of  water supply, albeit one that will need filtering. 

Looking forward to our first trip and getting to know the Delica so we can chose a name!


----------



## iampatman (Jan 26, 2020)

Welcome, I’m sure you’ll find loads of info and advice here.

Pat


----------



## Makzine (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello and Welcome from Kent.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 26, 2020)

Welcome Guy


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi welcome  from Scotland and enjoy your adventures


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 26, 2020)

Welcome.
Nice place , Tod.
Have fun and adventure.


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Floydster (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi, enjoy your adventures


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 26, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Guy, my wife is Francesca and our boy is Ralph who is a 18 month toddler. After months of vehicle research I bought a 4x4 Mitsubishi Delica JB-470 motorhome (1998) on Thursday. The vehicle decision was difficult as it had to be family friendly, suitable for narrow lanes in our National Parks but also robust enough (ground clearance, angels of approach and departure, simple electrics etc etc) to get us to and back from Mongolia in 2022/23 when we plan to take a year out to travel before Ralph starts school. I am not new to wild camping as 'bushcraft' is a hobby and am use to a sleeping bag and tarp so a fixed double bed is luxury. I am new to motorhomes and wild camping with a motorhome and I suspect it will bring some new challenges.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum guys. My bus conversion table top came from Todmorden! Lovely area, used to camp at the Staff Of Life pub there years ago....


----------



## Tookey (Jan 26, 2020)

Staff of Life...hah, my favourite. I bought the camper on Thursday and we stopped in there on the way home for a celebratory lunch and pint of Landlord


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome there’s an experienced wild camper on the forum with similar vehicle search her posts for tips






__





						Hello from delicagirl
					

Hi  - I am delighted to have found this wonderful forum and joined up fully yesterday.   I really had no plans at all to buy a camper - but one day I was very early for an appointment and so called into a dealer just to pass an hour.   I got hooked !!!     I live in Somerset and bought a...




					wildcamping.co.uk
				





Alf









Hi all,

I am Guy, my wife is Francesca and our boy is Ralph who is a 18 month toddler. After months of vehicle research I bought a 4x4 Mitsubishi Delica JB-470 motorhome (1998) on Thursday. The vehicle decision was difficult as it had to be family friendly, suitable for narrow lanes in our National Parks but also robust enough (ground clearance, angels of approach and departure, simple electrics etc etc) to get us to and back from Mongolia in 2022/23 when we plan to take a year out to travel before Ralph starts school. I am not new to wild camping as 'bushcraft' is a hobby and am use to a sleeping bag and tarp so a fixed double bed is luxury. I am new to motorhomes and wild camping with a motorhome and I suspect it will bring some new challenges.

I live in the south Pennines in a place called Todmorden and can help if your looking for places to stay in the area. The Pennines are as beautiful as you can get before you get the disadvantages of the National Parks and the moorland environment tends to lend itself to remote and empty car parks frequently in the proximity of  water supply, albeit one that will need filtering.

Looking forward to our first trip and getting to know the Delica so we can chose a name!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 26, 2020)

this is mine 1993 2.5 mitsubishi delikca.   4wd


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 26, 2020)

__





						Mitsubishi Delica Owners Club - Free to join Mitsubishi Delica L300, L400 and D5 owners community
					






					www.mdocuk.co.uk
				




delica owners club and forum...  VERY  good technical help on there.....


----------



## Wisewoman (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey there - I notice you have a child. I'm just in the process of finishing off my first draft of a booklet currently called Wild Camping with Children or Wild Camping for Families (cant decide) You can read it on the following thread- The thread is here.
Would love to know your thoughts or ideas as I  haven't really covered very young children that well. 

Welcome Onboard  
Melissa


----------



## Tookey (Jan 27, 2020)

thank you all for a very warm welcome, nice 

delicagirl, we will definitely be chatting and I joined the Delica forum the other day.

Melissa, I will definitely give you feedback about camping with a toddler, will do a few trips first. Please feel free to nudge me if I haven't got back to you in a few months


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi and welcome love Todmorden and surrounding area a Sunday afternoon drive out for us from Bradford.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi campervanannie,

As mentioned above, if around Tod do try the 'Staff of Life' pub for a Sunday lunch but do book.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 27, 2020)

Great to find another delica fan...      davep10000 is also another delica owner on here and he has been a GREAT help to me   enjoy your van   i see there are translated manuals now available from the original japanese manuals but they are £35  - guess it depends how desperately you want one....    they are for sale on the delica  forum


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Hi campervanannie,
> 
> As mentioned above, if around Tod do try the 'Staff of Life' pub for a Sunday lunch but do book.




is that the one up on the hillside near Blackshawhead?


----------



## runnach (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi Tookie  ,Francesca welcome to the group, 
I am wondering if we have met,you based in todmorden. 1999 I was a tutor for a training organisation in Nottinghamshire and we brought a group of young people on an outdoor activity programme in Todmorden ..I couldn’t tell you the name, but it had fishing ponds millpond header dams  where some of the lads relaxed if they behaved,

These days like one or two others defected to Wessie land and located in Dewsbury


----------



## Tookey (Jan 28, 2020)

No, can't remember the name of that one. Staff of life is in Cornholme, on the Burnley Rd, about 2 miles from Tod center. Car park is 100yds before the pub on your RH side if you have come through Tod


----------



## Tookey (Jan 28, 2020)

Channa,

The activity center is Robinwood, we were not there in 1999, in fact I don't think the company had started then. From your description that sounds more like the borstal (reform school) up at Dobroyd Castle, which is now Robinwoods second center in Tod


----------



## runnach (Jan 28, 2020)

Tookey , that would make sense , the lead tutor was a leading light with NACRO and had a probation service background. Our client group were line 9s mainly young folk excluded from other training providers for 101 reasons so we had a contract to accommodate them . I was there being evaluated by Sam to see how I coped with some of the more challenging behaviour, the first course I ran as lead was at a woodcraft centre aside derwent dam in derbyshire ,,,it was certainly interesting work, in those days funded by Nottinghamshire county council who in turn had drawn funds through the European social fund as the catchment area was considered an area of deprivation.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> No, can't remember the name of that one. Staff of life is in Cornholme, on the Burnley Rd, about 2 miles from Tod center. Car park is 100yds before the pub on your RH side if you have come through Tod




Between the pub & the carpark there used to be 2 grass tiers where folk used to be able to camp. We used the top tier that drops away to the railway behind. Got a big bonfire going & tents up round it with access from the little road next to the carpark. Last time I was there the access was gated & overgrown. Good times spent with good folk, some sadly no longer with us....


----------

